# Advice Needed: What to try next?



## davetucker (Apr 7, 2014)

I've got an Aeropress and love it.

My French Press and Bialetti Brikka are both "in repair", but when they are working I can usually get a decent cup of coffee from them.

I want to level up my brewing and I'm trying to figure out where to go next...

*1) Expand the options?*

I'm a bit of a mad scientist and like experimenting (plus I love new toys). Maybe I'll get a:


Chemex?

V60?

Wave?

Eva Solo?

Something else?


*2) Eliminate the variables?*

I've got a Hario Slim on it's way so that should help me get a consistent grind... or at least more consistent than the hedge trimmer err.. blade grinder I currently own.

I could do with a better pair of scales as my kitchen scales don't give me 0.1g accuracy

What's the general opinion on pouring kettles? Would I notice the difference between a bog-standard 1.7 litre kettle and a temperature controlled 1L pouring kettle like this one?

I'm using the "Brew" app for iPhone to track brew times etc...

*3) Something completely different !?!*



*
*Any comments, advice and/or guidance appreciated...

And "yes" I am *considering* Espresso, but first I have to convince the wife that:

a) The machine will fit in the kitchen

b) It *will* get used

c) She'll get Latte's on-demand


----------



## LeeR (Oct 27, 2013)

Release the mad scientist in you and get a syphon


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

If you want the full mad scientist approach - you need a set of scales for pour over to measure how much water pour putting in. Hario do a great set of scales - pricey but nothing else out there to compare unless you look at the Acacio when Glenn is previewing. All the pour over methods you mention are good - Chemex is probably the best in terms of being really able to get into a bean's flavour profile. A pouring kettle is recommended as it allows you to control the pour more accurately. Obviously, a decent grinder is a given. If you are looking for a hand grinder, the newly introduced Hausgrind from Made by Knock is worth serious consideration - especially for coarser grinds needed for pour over coffee.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

LeeR said:


> Release the mad scientist in you and get a syphon


Nice one - syphon is wonderful fun - pure theatre - but possibly more difficult to control temp-wise - even with a butane burner. The supplied meths wick burner is not recommended as it's impossible to control the process accurately.


----------



## davetucker (Apr 7, 2014)

LeeR said:


> Release the mad scientist in you and get a syphon


Please don't tempt me! I've be looking at these.

Although if I were going true mad scientist I might have to try and recreate that setup from Breaking Bad.


----------



## davetucker (Apr 7, 2014)

The Systemic Kid said:


> If you want the full mad scientist approach - you need a set of scales for pour over to measure how much water pour putting in. Hario do a great set of scales - pricey but nothing else out there to compare unless you look at the Acacio when Glenn is previewing. All the pour over methods you mention are good - Chemex is probably the best in terms of being really able to get into a bean's flavour profile. A pouring kettle is recommended as it allows you to control the pour more accurately. Obviously, a decent grinder is a given. If you are looking for a hand grinder, the newly introduced Hausgrind from Made by Knock is worth serious consideration - especially for coarser grinds needed for pour over coffee.


Noted! Scales, Pour-over kettle, good grinder, Chemex.

I'm not taken by the Acacia - which is unlike me as I'm a gadget fiend. Maybe it's because I could do something similar with a cheap micro-controller and some kitchen scales (mad scientist again)... I'm not sure, but it doesn't sit right with me... (I swear he says "Brewtooth" in the video







) Think I'll take a look at the Hario.

I have Hausgrind envy.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

ON a budget for scales I bought these recently for using when brewing coffee: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/111172234036?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649. Importantly they don't need constant dabbing to stay on as they stay on whilst there is weight on the platform, they respond nice and quickly and evenly, have survived drowning 3-4 times now as well.

Pouring kettle wise the Homeloo one only costs about £20 shipped from Hong Kong and mine arrived faster than it's taken the Royal Snail to get some stuff 50 miles even when posted 1st class, they put the kettle value down as $12 US so you don't get hit for import charges as well, I found that this made my life so much easier than trying to use my normal kettle.


----------



## FranEW (Apr 7, 2014)

In terms of brewing scales, the best set I've used are just a pair of cheap kitchen scales. They are more responsive than the Salter scales. I find that the Hario scales are incredibly over priced. They respond very slowly and the touch sensitive buttons are impractical as I've found I'll manage to kill the timer mid brew or accidentally tare the scales when I don't want to. Also, a drop of water on the buttons can do the same.

The scales in the link are £7.99 and the most responsive ice ever used. You'll need a timer as they don't have one built in but I'm sure that won't be an issue.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B0085K6FOW/ref=mp_s_a_1_3?qid=1396963123&sr=8-3&pi=AC_SX110_SY165

The scal


----------



## davetucker (Apr 7, 2014)

Thanks for the recommendation on scales. I decided to get two sets:

These 300g x 0.01g scales for dosing/travel

These 2000g x 0.1g scales for brewing

Add to that a Chemex CM-6A Woodneck and Glass Kalita Wave and I'm good to go









I'm still looking at pouring kettles... Still deliberating between the Homeloo, the Tiamo with thermometer and the Hario.

UPDATE: I bought a Homeloo. The price and possibility of one day being lucky enough to own a uber cosy swung it for me.


----------

